# Post your Citizen Eco-Drive collection!



## Jmrojas17

Hello watch enthusiasts,

I just recently started getting into watch collecting and have used many of the forums here to learn and research more about watches. I am still learning and this is my very first time posting here (please be nice and welcoming). With all that said, I have a small collection of Citizen Eco-drives and wanted to hear your thoughts/suggestions on it and would also love to see your Eco-drive watches/collections.

Here are my watches in chronological order of when I bought them:


----------



## rmeron

Here are the 3 eco's I have.The one on the far left is an NY0040.


----------



## mpalmer

Welcome to the forums! You have a nice looking collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MusicPDX

mine's a tiny collection of one... but a fun watch nevertheless!


----------



## Chewsifer1220

I'm hoping to have a similar Citizen collection in the next few years. Probably less than that knowing me lol But imo Citizen Eco Drives and especially the GPS models are so under-rated.


----------



## myn5054

Citizen bn0141-53e

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

BV1085-06E








AT8020-03L








BN0100-00E








BJ2128-05E


----------



## RustyBin5

Have owned dozens of Eco drives but only got one left. Here...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

My BN0150 and wifey's EP6050.


----------



## bedford

I only have one, surrounded mostly by Seikos.

But it tops my list of watches I will never sell.


----------



## smille76

bedford said:


> I only have one, surrounded mostly by Seikos.
> 
> But it tops my list of watches I will never sell.


Looks great!

Can you tell me the model #?

Must be rare because I don't recall seeing that one here.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## Jmrojas17

wtma said:


> My BN0150 and wifey's EP6050.


I like that both you and your spouse wear similar/matching watches.


----------



## Jmrojas17

*To all* that have posted pictures of their watches so far thank you I enjoyed looking at your collections. And to those that will post in the future; I look forward to seeing your eco-drives.


----------



## AndiH71

For my Citizen Eco-Drive, the present.................









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## bedford

smille76 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Can you tell me the model #?
> 
> Must be rare because I don't recall seeing that one here.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S.


It actually has two numbers, I think one was for US export but as far as I know it is the same watch. It is usually known as the PMT56-2731. The other number is BL1164-55E. There is also a blue-dialed variant (PMT56-2732).

There is also a more "military dialed" looking versions, the PMT56-2711 and 2712.

They are all hard to come by these days!


----------



## ChronoLinks

Here's a Nighthawk


----------



## Jmrojas17

AndiH71 said:


> For my Citizen Eco-Drive, the present.................
> 
> View attachment 9810682
> 
> 
> Best regards from Germany
> Andi


Where did you get this speaker and does it sound good?


----------



## AndiH71

Jmrojas17 said:


> Where did you get this speaker and does it sound good?


In Germany this speaker is a present from your Dealer, you bought a Eco-Drive and become a speaker for the 40 years Citizen Eco-Drive Birthday.
The sounds like good, its not a Bosespeaker (or Harman Kardon) but ist ok.

Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## Hardrivejack

Love the 2100 but it's got a couple of scuffs and scratches to glass so not wearing it as much these days.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Here are my Citizen Eco-Drive watches in the order in which I acquired them:

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9010-52E








Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L








Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L








Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H








Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E








Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e








​


----------



## T3C

My favourite at the moment:

A060


----------



## Ahriman4891

Only one (Promaster AS2031-57E), but I wear it often:


----------



## mrhallorann

Yay! :-d at last, a fellow Citizen fanboy!

I've only recently got into the horology game earlier this year, but it's bitten hard and I've become addicted to Citizens myself. I think their value for money is outstanding. 6 year warranty, eco-drive tech, build quality, all for a fraction of the competition.

My personal buying rules have tended to be that the watch must fit a niche that none of the others occupy (I can see this one getting bent a bit, going forwards) and I that I must never pay RRP for it, since there so many ridiculous bargains to be had out there, if you're prepared to be patient.

Consequently, I've been lurking here a while, because it seems that talking about anything less than £400 is a bit of a taboo subject and I was always reluctant incase I got laughed off the boards. But since it seems I've found some kindred spirits, I'll show all. Since you asked so nicely ;-)

My watch box, in purchase order (TL to BR):








#1 - The Do-It-All Watch - BM7170-53L
The one that started my journey, for my birthday b-)








#2 - The Modern Dress Watch - AW1232-04A
I took this photo for a Citizen competition








#3 - The Everyday Field Watch - AW1410-08E








#4 - The Divers Watch - BN0000-04H 








#5 - The Classic Black Dress Watch - BM7193-07E








#6 - The World Time Chronograph - CA0080-03E








#7 - The Small White-Faced Field Watch - BM8180-11A
I got this one for cycling, after admiring my cbuddy's Timex Waterbury Indiglo








#8 - Classic Blue-face (with tan strap) - BM7320-52L 
When I first started looking at watches, I was inspired by my departed grandfather's blue-faced, tan leather-strapped watch, which I vividly remembered admiring as a child. This is a homage to his watch.








I've got two more in the oven (the wifey's confiscated them and wrapped them up for Christmas), that I'm very excited about getting to wear. Consequently, these are the stock photos I go to when I've got pangs, until I can do my own wrist shots :roll:

#9 - The Calandrier Modern Dress Watch - BU2023-04E
I think this is such an elegant looking Citizen. It'll contrast really nicely with the 'classical' dress watches.








#10 - The Black Watch - Limited Edition Royal Marines Commando Super Tough - BN0147-57E
I'm super-excited about getting this one on. I've already bought it a carbon-effect leather strap, with orange stitching to bring out the second hand b-)








Thanks for reading. Be kind - it's my first post ;-)


----------



## atlcal

First post, just started with a few purchases off eBay over the past few weeks. The Blue Angels watch caught my eye, then I stumbled across a Promaster 2100 that the original purchaser picked up when working in the Middle East. Really liked the cast back on that, unlike most of the US Calibre 2100s with the flat backs with the etched logos. Last but not least, a basic 3 hand titanium/sapphire. I'm sure I'll grow this into a hobby as time goes by, but it's been fun starting off with a few used watches to test the waters.


----------



## Jmrojas17

Nice collections everyone! Thank you all for sharing your Eco-drives with the rest of us.


----------



## Jmrojas17

mrhallorann said:


> Yay! :-d at last, a fellow Citizen fanboy!
> 
> I've only recently got into the horology game earlier this year, but it's bitten hard and I've become addicted to Citizens myself. I think their value for money is outstanding. 6 year warranty, eco-drive tech, build quality, all for a fraction of the competition.
> 
> My personal buying rules have tended to be that the watch must fit a niche that none of the others occupy (I can see this one getting bent a bit, going forwards) and I that I must never pay RRP for it, since there so many ridiculous bargains to be had out there, if you're prepared to be patient.
> 
> Consequently, I've been lurking here a while, because it seems that talking about anything less than £400 is a bit of a taboo subject and I was always reluctant incase I got laughed off the boards. But since it seems I've found some kindred spirits, I'll show all. Since you asked so nicely ;-)
> 
> #2 - The Modern Dress Watch - AW1232-04A
> I took this photo for a Citizen competition
> View attachment 10186978
> 
> 
> #5 - The Classic Black Dress Watch - BM7193-07E
> View attachment 10187010
> 
> 
> #8 - Classic Blue-face (with tan strap) - BM7320-52L
> When I first started looking at watches, I was inspired by my departed grandfather's blue-faced, tan leather-strapped watch, which I vividly remembered admiring as a child. This is a homage to his watch.
> View attachment 10187034
> 
> 
> I've got two more in the oven (the wifey's confiscated them and wrapped them up for Christmas), that I'm very excited about getting to wear. Consequently, these are the stock photos I go to when I've got pangs, until I can do my own wrist shots :roll:
> 
> #9 - The Calandrier Modern Dress Watch - BU2023-04E
> I think this is such an elegant looking Citizen. It'll contrast really nicely with the 'classical' dress watches.
> View attachment 10186562
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading. Be kind - it's my first post ;-)


You have a really nice collection! And I appreciate that you posted a really detailed comment and took your time to describe your watches. All your watches are nice but in particular I like the ones I left in quotes (2, 5, 8, 9), but my favorite has to be the Calendrier Modern Dress Watch. In fact, I am going to go look it up now and do my research on it.

Also dont be scared to talk about watches less than £400, after all we all buy the watches we can afford, as long as you are happy with what you have do you.

Cheers!


----------



## Jmrojas17

hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L
> View attachment 10170650
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you for taking the time to share pictures of your Eco drive collection. How has your Titanium watch held up? I have the same watch and it has done pretty well, in fact it was my first decent watch I bought and it has been one of the ones I have worn more and it still looks really good.


----------



## Jmrojas17

ChronoLinks said:


> Here's a Nighthawk


To be honest I am not a big fan of watches that have all those extra features and numbers around the dial and bezel. I feel like the watch gets to crowded, but the watch is unique.


----------



## Jmrojas17

bedford said:


> I only have one, surrounded mostly by Seikos.
> 
> But it tops my list of watches I will never sell.


Why just one? I say your next watch should be an Eco-drive. I look forward to seeing pictures of it!


----------



## Jmrojas17

Hardrivejack said:


> View attachment 9827082
> 
> 
> Love the 2100 but it's got a couple of scuffs and scratches to glass so not wearing it as much these days.


Sorry for the ignorance I dont know which of the two is the "2100" but both look cool, however I like the one on the left a little more. Does the watch on the right display the time in digital mode?


----------



## MitchCumsteen

myn5054 said:


> Citizen bn0141-53e
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


I have one of these incoming...do you love it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn

Lovely pieces being shown here, thanks for sharing your photos. I will get a picture of mine later and post it up.

There does seem to be a bit of embarrassment for people to admit they own a Citizen. I don't know why they aren't held in higher regard. Quality wise they are up there with the best in my opinion.

The only thing that gets me with them is the dials of some models can be overly crowded, but that is just personal taste.


----------



## sticky

Not exactly hard to do seeing as I've only got one.


----------



## roadie

My current Citizens.


----------



## Swiftcurrent

Only have one Citizen Eco-Drive and it's the first watch I bought. 
Citizen Eco-Drive 4007-54E

<a href=


----------



## myn5054

MitchCumsteen said:


> I have one of these incoming...do you love it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!! It's light, and elegant. And practical. The only downside is the day's windows. The lume is great.

Congratulations and enjoy your new watch.

Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Swiftcurrent

Swiftcurrent said:


> Only have one Citizen Eco-Drive and it's the first watch I bought.
> Citizen Eco-Drive 4007-54E
> 
> <a href=
> View attachment 10408330


Wondering if anyone would have any suggestions as to a different strap for this? I'm unsure of the strap width needed. But wondering if people had suggestions on type/color etc. Thanks!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Thank you. I was hoping the cyclops would help. The small date window is the only flaw on all of my Citizens...wish they were bigger!!!



myn5054 said:


> Yes!! It's light, and elegant. And practical. The only downside is the day's windows. The lume is great.
> 
> Congratulations and enjoy your new watch.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OscarWhitbread

MitchCumsteen said:


> Thank you. I was hoping the cyclops would help. The small date window is the only flaw on all of my Citizens...wish they were bigger!!!


Agreed. I like the day/date on my NY2300 but the date window on my Excalibur annoys me. I'm assuming its recessed so deep into the face to allow for the solar cell, but why can't they just flare the sides out a bit so its not so boxed in?


----------



## Genco

My watch collection is up to 12 with these two Citizens as early pieces. The E111 was my first dress/work watch. 

I love the Nighthawk...could benefit from better lum...but it wears well.


----------



## Genco

Attachment


----------



## pyddet

I love having Eco-Drives as dress watches since I wear them so infrequently.


----------



## ehansen

Here are mine...

An aviator (and reference atomic sync)

Two divers (the Aqualand runs dead accurate in the 6 months I've owned it)

Two JDM titanium field watches with Duratect

Love them all!


----------



## HammyMan37

ehansen said:


> Here are mine...
> 
> An aviator (and reference atomic sync)
> 
> Two divers (the Aqualand runs dead accurate in the 6 months I've owned it)
> 
> Two JDM titanium field watches with Duratect
> 
> Love them all!


What strap do you have the Blue Angel on? Seriously want to replace mine!


----------



## ehansen

HammyMan37 said:


> What strap do you have the Blue Angel on? Seriously want to replace mine!


It's a custom Horween blue leather / blue stitching (23mm) I had made by forum member gregspitz. I'm not overly fond of the Citizen oem strap for the Blue Angel.

While I'm at it, the 3rd from left diver has a Cinturini rubber strap, and the PMD56 has a green W&W model 2 cordovan strap.

Eric


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Plus an incoming today.....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason Delpino

This is my collection, minus the last two (I sold the radio-controlled Nighthawk, and the last one I gave to my brother to wear). I love Citizens, and I'm not afraid to say it  When I have the dough I'll move up to more respected brands, but right now my Citizens and Seikos are all I need! 
Cheers,
Mason


----------



## Mason Delpino

Jmrojas17 said:


> Hello watch enthusiasts,
> 
> I just recently started getting into watch collecting and have used many of the forums here to learn and research more about watches. I am still learning and this is my very first time posting here (please be nice and welcoming). With all that said, I have a small collection of Citizen Eco-drives and wanted to hear your thoughts/suggestions on it and would also love to see your Eco-drive watches/collections.
> 
> Here are my watches in chronological order of when I bought them:
> View attachment 9789682
> View attachment 9789690
> View attachment 9789698
> 
> View attachment 9789706
> View attachment 9789714
> 
> View attachment 9789674


 OP, I have the same radio-controlled, rose gold Citizen that you do- I absolutely love mine. Sometimes it receives a signal and my Satellite Wave doesn't (though the Satellite Wave is an easy fix as all I have to do is push and hold the lower button and chill for 3-10 seconds while it receives the satellite time signal)! Great watch.


----------



## Mason Delpino

Chewsifer1220 said:


> I'm hoping to have a similar Citizen collection in the next few years. Probably less than that knowing me lol But imo Citizen Eco Drives and especially the GPS models are so under-rated.


 I agree with you on that! Bang for buck is one of the best out of the brands, in my opinion.


----------



## atlcal

Just got this one in the mail today, heck of a deal on eBay. Up to 5 Eco-Drives now.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Jmrojas17 said:


> ChronoLinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Nighthawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I am not a big fan of watches that have all those extra features and numbers around the dial and bezel. I feel like the watch gets to crowded, but the watch is unique.
Click to expand...

I recently learned how to use a slide rule so now I am obsessed with slide rule bezels. I considered this combination of the Citizen Nighhawk with the Leatherman Tread (and yes, with Chronolinks's adapter) recently but it doubles the price of the watch.


----------



## hasto092

I think they're all Ecos? The older ones I'm not sure. Anyhoo, here's my growing collection.


----------



## Ziptie

At this point, the idea of a watch that needs to have batteries replaced, or needs to be worn or wound to keep time is borderline offensive, so I'm pretty much all-in on Citizen (and theoretically other solars). They are an astounding value for what you get. I'm honestly not sure of why they're not more loved, unless it's the cult of mechanical or other snobbery because they're inexpensive.

Anyway, from newest to oldest L-R: 
Attesa CB1070-56L Titanium/sapphire, radio-controlled world time, JDM, with blue face. So gorgeous and understated and light. The photo really doesn't do it justice.
CB6831-16E Fantastic daily wear field watch, with gorgeous font and onion-dome crown. It came with an olive strap, but I love how the black/yellow NATO makes the yellow digits pop. 
BL5290-59F Replacement for when I thought I'd lost the red/white model.
BL5290 Promaster My first Citizen. Bought in Tokyo; I've never seen the white/red color combo anywhere else. I lost this watch, bought the red/black version, and then found it again. They only difference I can see is that this one has the Promaster logo instead of the word Alarm on the face, and also on the back.

BTW, these last two are for sale, as I'm thinning the herd before buying my next Citizen (model TBD).


----------



## ctsean

noob here. Here's my little collection,

BN0088-03E which is my all purpose swim/snorkel/dive vacation watch
BN0141-53E which is nice, but I hate the date magnifier
BN0151-09L (which is my wife's)








Also, BN0141 in Bonaire at around 40 feet if I had to guess. For some reason I've never taken a pic of the BN0088 at depth


----------



## Mason Delpino

ctsean said:


> noob here. Here's my little collection,
> 
> BN0088-03E which is my all purpose swim/snorkel/dive vacation watch
> BN0141-53E which is nice, but I hate the date magnifier
> BN0151-09L (which is my wife's)
> View attachment 10469226
> 
> 
> Also, BN0141 in Bonaire at around 40 feet if I had to guess. For some reason I've never taken a pic of the BN0088 at depth
> View attachment 10469234


 I'd be happy to take the BN0141-53E off your hands since you hate the date magnifier  In all seriousness, though- I love that watch and I will get one someday  Personally it's one of my grail watches.


----------



## Jmrojas17

pyddet said:


> I love having Eco-Drives as dress watches since I wear them so infrequently.
> 
> View attachment 10414730


Both of these are quite elegant and have a sleek/clean look. What model are they?


----------



## Jmrojas17

ehansen said:


> It's a custom Horween blue leather / blue stitching (23mm) I had made by forum member gregspitz. I'm not overly fond of the Citizen oem strap for the Blue Angel.
> 
> While I'm at it, the 3rd from left diver has a Cinturini rubber strap, and the PMD56 has a green W&W model 2 cordovan strap.
> 
> Eric


I like the strap also but would like to see more pictures of it including the back of it. And also if you dont mind would you give us a link to the member you got it from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jmrojas17

ctsean said:


> noob here. Here's my little collection,
> 
> BN0088-03E which is my all purpose swim/snorkel/dive vacation watch
> BN0141-53E which is nice, but I hate the date magnifier
> BN0151-09L (which is my wife's)
> View attachment 10469226
> 
> 
> Also, BN0141 in Bonaire at around 40 feet if I had to guess. For some reason I've never taken a pic of the BN0088 at depth
> View attachment 10469234


I love the last picture where you are actually diving with it!


----------



## Jmrojas17

atlcal said:


> Just got this one in the mail today, heck of a deal on eBay. Up to 5 Eco-Drives now.
> View attachment 10438762
> 
> View attachment 10438770


What model is this? I like how the bezel looks and want to find more pictures of it before I add it to my wish list.


----------



## Jmrojas17

Ziptie said:


> At this point, the idea of a watch that needs to have batteries replaced, or needs to be worn or wound to keep time is borderline offensive, so I'm pretty much all-in on Citizen (and theoretically other solars). They are an astounding value for what you get. I'm honestly not sure of why they're not more loved, unless it's the cult of mechanical or other snobbery because they're inexpensive.
> 
> Anyway, from newest to oldest L-R:
> Attesa CB1070-56L Titanium/sapphire, radio-controlled world time, JDM, with blue face. So gorgeous and understated and light. The photo really doesn't do it justice.
> CB6831-16E Fantastic daily wear field watch, with gorgeous font and onion-dome crown. It came with an olive strap, but I love how the black/yellow NATO makes the yellow digits pop.
> BL5290-59F Replacement for when I thought I'd lost the red/white model.
> BL5290 Promaster My first Citizen. Bought in Tokyo; I've never seen the white/red color combo anywhere else. I lost this watch, bought the red/black version, and then found it again. They only difference I can see is that this one has the Promaster logo instead of the word Alarm on the face, and also on the back.
> 
> BTW, these last two are for sale, as I'm thinning the herd before buying my next Citizen (model TBD).
> 
> View attachment 10456258


I really like that white/red combo and would be willing to buy it via eBay/Paypal if you give me a deal on it.


----------



## Jmrojas17

Mason Delpino said:


> OP, I have the same radio-controlled, rose gold Citizen that you do- I absolutely love mine. Sometimes it receives a signal and my Satellite Wave doesn't (though the Satellite Wave is an easy fix as all I have to do is push and hold the lower button and chill for 3-10 seconds while it receives the satellite time signal)! Great watch.


I do love the Rose gold one that I plan on buying the black version of it.


----------



## Ziptie

Jmrojas17 said:


> I really like that white/red combo and would be willing to buy it via eBay/Paypal if you give me a deal on it.


Ah, sold it on ebay a week ago. Here's the same one: CITIZEN シチズン PROMASTER プロマスター E821 ソーラー /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japan Shopping Service | Buy from Yahoo! Buy from Japan!

My one pet peeve about those watches is that because the crown changes the function, I'd often have turned the crown accidentally against my wrist, and look down and see the alarm time, rather than the time of day. Otherwise, they were quite good to me.


----------



## Real Artman

I have just one and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## ehansen

Jmrojas17 said:


> I like the strap also but would like to see more pictures of it including the back of it. And also if you dont mind would you give us a link to the member you got it from? Thanks in advance.


Jmrojas17, here are some more pics. You can DM forum member gregspitz for info on custom straps.

Note that I didn't want any holes pre punched... I put in only one hole myself, after receiving it, which gives a nice clean look when wearing it.

HTH 
Eric


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> At this point, the idea of a watch that needs to have batteries replaced, or needs to be worn or wound to keep time is borderline offensive, so I'm pretty much all-in on Citizen (and theoretically other solars). They are an astounding value for what you get. I'm honestly not sure of why they're not more loved, unless it's the cult of mechanical or other snobbery because they're inexpensive.
> 
> Anyway, from newest to oldest L-R:
> Attesa CB1070-56L Titanium/sapphire, radio-controlled world time, JDM, with blue face. So gorgeous and understated and light. The photo really doesn't do it justice.
> CB6831-16E Fantastic daily wear field watch, with gorgeous font and onion-dome crown. It came with an olive strap, but I love how the black/yellow NATO makes the yellow digits pop.
> BL5290-59F Replacement for when I thought I'd lost the red/white model.
> BL5290 Promaster My first Citizen. Bought in Tokyo; I've never seen the white/red color combo anywhere else. I lost this watch, bought the red/black version, and then found it again. They only difference I can see is that this one has the Promaster logo instead of the word Alarm on the face, and also on the back.
> 
> BTW, these last two are for sale, as I'm thinning the herd before buying my next Citizen (model TBD).
> 
> View attachment 10456258


So, there's been some changes... 








Sold the two BL5290s (the red/white JDM was officially a Promaster Land PMV56-2962), and picked up a new PMD56-2951 (green face, 2nd from right) on ebay, and an as-of-yet unidentified steal from buyee.jp (thanks for the tip @CitizenPromaster) with a B876 movement (far right, black face, 24h hand), Duratect, clean presumed sapphire crystal, etc. The cell is entirely run down, but the second hand runs when it's under bright light. I'm hopeful a day on the windowsill will bring full recovery. It was a gamble on getting a fantastic watch at an affordable-watch price.

Side note: the PMD56 looks larger than it is because the bracelet makes it sit high off the table, and the CB6831 looks smaller, though it's the largest, because it sits flat.

Questions: 
1. any idea what the official model of that B876 on the right is? 
2a. how hard is it going to be to source a few matching links so that it fits my 8" wrist?
2b. should I just put it on a strap anyway? Thinking black or gray with a red stripe.

Thanks!


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Questions:
> 1. any idea what the official model of that B876 on the right is?


Ah, found it! It's the Citizen Tough GMT Titanium PMX56-2591 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-citizen-tough-gmt-titanium-pmx56-2591-ti-2337802.html

Leaning towards making it the beater on a strap. For those interested, you can get them used shipped from Japan for around $225.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Nice score Ziptie, I'm sorry to enable your addiction lol. Extra links is probably a challenge, but it would be a shame not to use the Duratect (and MRK) bracelet.


----------



## Ziptie

CitizenPromaster said:


> Nice score Ziptie, I'm sorry to enable your addiction lol. Extra links is probably a challenge, but it would be a shame not to use the Duratect (and MRK) bracelet.


In terms of addiction, I can't argue with watches of that quality for the price! ;-)

If I can find links I'lll definitely expand the bracelet to fit me, but otherwise thinking of a strap in gray & red or black & red.


----------



## 5 Miler

Super Titanium


----------



## Ziptie

5 Miler said:


> Super Titanium


Gorgeous.


----------



## Jmrojas17

5 Miler said:


> Super Titanium


This is so clean I just had an orgasm!


----------



## Jmrojas17

Hello guys,

I need help locating similar watch bands to the ones in the pictures below. I found these while browsing the forums. I figured out that the straps pictured are from the brand/name Hirsch Golf. The primary reason I fell in love with this band is because the strap is a custom fit so the strap does not wrap around and overlap, also there are no holes. However, after searching them up on the interwebs (in hopes to buy one) I couldnt find the color or size I was looking for because they are a bit old (I believe they were made around 2009).

With that said are there any similar leather watch straps you guys can suggest that look like the ones attached below? Before I go I should mention that the reason I like that strap style is because it looks clean as the watch straps are cut-to-fit and there is no extra strap hanging out. I also, like the deployant buckle.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jmrojas17

Ziptie said:


> Ah, sold it on ebay a week ago. Here's the same one: CITIZEN ã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³ PROMASTER ãƒ-ãƒ.ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ E821 ã‚½ãƒ¼ãƒ©ãƒ¼ /ã€�Buyeeã€' "Buyee" Japan Shopping Service | Buy from Yahoo! Buy from Japan!
> 
> My one pet peeve about those watches is that because the crown changes the function, I'd often have turned the crown accidentally against my wrist, and look down and see the alarm time, rather than the time of day. Otherwise, they were quite good to me.


I did click on the link but I dont understand the page because it is not in english. In addition this makes me a bit wary of buying the watch. If you find a link to an eBay auction I would appreciate the help.


----------



## Ziptie

Jmrojas17 said:


> I need help locating similar watch bands to the ones in the pictures below.


Try searching for "butterfly clasp."


----------



## Ziptie

Jmrojas17 said:


> I did click on the link but I dont understand the page because it is not in english. In addition this makes me a bit wary of buying the watch. If you find a link to an eBay auction I would appreciate the help.


The service is legit; they're an official partner of Yahoo Auctions in Japan. To view in English, select the dropdown menu next to the globe near the upper right. The site is confusing, but the service worked very well. It took longer for the watch to travel from the seller to the service than from the service to me. My watch arrived very well packed.

You can also view the original Yahoo Auctions pages in the Chrome browser, and the browser will translate from Japanese automatically. From there you can copy and paste listing titles (in Japanese) into the buyee.jp page to find the listing. The searching and filters are better on the original Yahoo Auctions site.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jmrojas17

Ziptie said:


> Try searching for "butterfly clasp."


I know that is a butterfly deployant clasp. What I meant is that I need to find custom bands so that the extra part of the side with holes from the band doesnt wrap around like this picture:






(notice how the extra part of the band wraps around)

Instead I want it to be custom fit to the point that there is no extra band that way both ends of the bands close perfectly on your wrist to give it a clean look. Like this:






(this band is cut to fit and there is no extra part that wraps around the wrist)

Hope this explains what I meant before about help finding cut-to-fit bands with deployant clasps that look are good quality like the ones pictured above.


----------



## mrhallorann

A little update on my watch box, since last Christmas' arrivals landed.









I absolutely adore the two latest additions!

Yay for Citizen! :-d


----------



## mrhallorann

T3C said:


> My favourite at the moment:
> 
> A060
> 
> View attachment 10177202


That is *absolutely gorgeous!! *What's the full model number please? I'm guessing it's only available in Japan?


----------



## Tseg

I got only 1, but after a few months it still remains my daily wearer.


----------



## T3C

mrhallorann said:


> That is *absolutely gorgeous!! *What's the full model number please? I'm guessing it's only available in Japan?


Congrats on your expanding eco-drive collection.

That is a AQ4001-08A. Yes, it is only available in Japan.


----------



## Blazinva

I like my Titanium 









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69

Only Eco Drive I own...on slightly modded/notched 22mm Bonetto Cinturini Model 270 Orange Smooth Rubber Dive Strap:


----------



## AIW Guru

Not my only ecodrive but it's what I'm wearing at work today.


----------



## AIW Guru




----------



## mrhallorann

Snap! You sir, have great taste &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## mrhallorann

Snap! You sir, have great taste 😄👍🏼


----------



## Rocat

The black version arrived today along with a new model Invicta 40mm Pro Diver with an NH38A (no day/date).









The blue one I've had a long time.









They are the only two I have left. Last week I sold off an Eco Zilla BJ-8050 and a BN-0100 that just sat in the watch box.


----------



## aguila9

My two favorites. My Nighthawk was until very recently my work watch but its showing its years. The perpetual calendar is one of my favorites, a 20th anniversary gift from my bride. I have another bit no pics, I haven't worn it in months.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9

Here's my third. I found a pic.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AIW Guru




----------



## Shuutr

My newest is bottom right. My favorite is the dive watch.


----------



## Davekaye90

Both of these will be moving on soon to make room for new entries in the collection, so I figured I'd better show them together while I still can. ATTESA BY0044-77E and AT8116-57E.


----------



## ma678

Here is mine.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054

Citizen Titaniun Eco Drive. Limited edition.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## will1970

Bn0150 and Ecozilla. Father and son.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ma678

Just received this in the mail tonight. Love it.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## k9kids

New to Citizen watches. Not sure what took so long in noticing these timepieces. 

The CB0020-50E (left in photo) was my first purchase a month ago. The AT8040-57E only arrived yesterday from Japan. 

Both are radio controlled, but the 8040 is all titanium. Oh my God is it ever light. The Attesa class of watch is 
unbelievable quality. You'd have to see the bracelet in person to appreciate fit and finish. 

My Seikos will take a back seat for awhile.


----------



## artefact0

ChronoLinks said:


> Here's a Nighthawk


This bracelet is impressive!!


----------



## artefact0

Here is mine, recently sold! It was the favorite of my wife!:roll:


----------



## aguila9

My fourth Eco-Drive.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

I own two identical Eco Drives (alongside a plethora of Seiko divers). One has gone onto a bracelet this afternoon, the other I'll keep on NATOs and rubber. Looks best on the bracelet in my humble opinion, but I like the flexibility (no pun intended) of the NATO/rubber option.


----------



## Shuutr

Titanium kind of day.


----------



## Tsarli

Excalibur takes a dip in the pool.


----------



## RmacMD

Eco Trio


----------



## Rocket1991

Shuutr said:


> Titanium kind of day.


Looks sleek !


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Snaggletooth said:


> I own two identical Eco Drives (alongside a plethora of Seiko divers). One has gone onto a bracelet this afternoon, the other I'll keep on NATOs and rubber. Looks best on the bracelet in my humble opinion, but I like the flexibility (no pun intended) of the NATO/rubber option.


Nice! I have like these. I have two myself; the black dial and the blue dial.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBurrito

Shuutr said:


> Titanium kind of day.


Great looking watch. What's the model number?

Edit: found the model: Citizen Super Titanium AW0060-54H Black/Silver Analog Eco-Drive


----------



## Drudge

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Nice! I have like these. I have two myself; the black dial and the blue dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Not one but two, love it!


----------



## Drudge

Not one but two, LOL!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Drudge said:


> Not one but two, LOL!


I wonder why Citizen never made a blue dial Eco-Zilla .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## k9kids

Here’s my collection thus far. A couple Attesa’s, four are radio controlled and the newest is the rose gold limited edition 1492/2500.

Just love these watches!


----------



## fcasoli

Pilot


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## NocturnalWatch

My BN0151-17L (-09L). Love this watch. Some pics with various straps. Super Engineer II bracelet is ordered, and I'm now waiting for delivery.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sadly my favorite died after 15 years (not pictured).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

nodnar said:


> Sadly my favorite died after 15 years (not pictured).


What was it? I resuscitated an old PMX56 from 2002 by having a new cell installed.


----------



## k9kids

Call Citizen USA. They can repair it for you.


----------



## nodnar

Ziptie said:


> What was it? I resuscitated an old PMX56 from 2002 by having a new cell installed.











Something like this one from the web. I sent it to citizen twice for a movement repair (a replacement movement was unavailable). The second time they said unrepairable and gave me 50% off a new one. That's how I got the Bluetooth model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

k9kids said:


> Here's my collection thus far. A couple Attesa's, four are radio controlled and the newest is the rose gold limited edition 1492/2500.
> 
> Just love these watches!


What is the third watch from the left, next to the Attesa?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## k9kids

filthyj24 said:


> k9kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my collection thus far. A couple Attesa's, four are radio controlled and the newest is the rose gold limited edition 1492/2500.
> 
> Just love these watches!
> 
> 
> 
> What is the third watch from the left, next to the Attesa?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It is a AT0660-56E.

Stunning watch in person. The lume will burn your eyeballs!!!


----------



## filthyj24

My humble collection of one. The fact that I bought this watch twice is a testament to how much I love it. I have also had it's silver twin but prefer my gunmetal gray/black 8044-56E. I currently only own two watches, the other being a Casio Protrek PRW-S6100Y-1 which I only wear to work. The Attesa is my weekend/everyday watch and if I'm really feeling fancy I can put it back on the bracelet.

It's currently wearing a waterproof Bradystrap which I think gives it an Omega dark side of the Moon look. This is also the most expensive watch I have ever owned, with an MSRP of over $1000. Most people here in the US associate citizen with cheap mall watches and I actually kind of like that. It makes the Attesa a little more high speed, low key.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48

The Invicta is a rare Citizen Campanola movement used in Citizen/Bulova/Invicta watches. Only 2000 made. There is a Octavia perpetual and another perpetual as well as a Prodiver and others. 8 total not counting all the othe non-Citizen with Citizen/Myoita movements. 30 of those total.


----------



## tbgreen

Citizen Trio


----------



## propnut48

Not on a dive but I am near water. Bought in the Grand Bahamas. Swapped out the rubber strap (which I hated )for an Alpina SS bracelet. Now my fav to wear.


----------



## raf1919

seeing all these makes me miss my collection.. i sold it off to raise funds for Planet ocean.


----------



## Ziptie

raf1919 said:


> seeing all these makes me miss my collection.. i sold it off to raise funds for Planet ocean.


Was it worth it?


----------



## WatchGuru007

Two eco divers


----------



## tbgreen

The Citizen Eco Drive Collection


----------



## stbob

Citizen Eco Drive, only have one. To prevent it from becoming lonely, we let it hang with the solar powered collection...


----------



## ZM-73

Only two: Nighthawk Havana and CA0120-51A


----------



## jimbo2511

As much as I love all these watches, I begin to feel as though I may be on the wrong forum. There is several mentions by people of prices which I am not into at all. I buy because a watch looks good, it's functions are to my taste and needs or for sentimental reasons. My collection has nothing to do with price at all. My one and only Eco-Drive was a gift which I choose from a picture, totally oblivious to the price. It was a Christmas gift from my wife who was kind enough to let me choose it, as I said sentiment.









My two current favourites.


----------



## Ziptie

jimbo2511 said:


> As much as I love all these watches, I begin to feel as though I may be on the wrong forum. There is several mentions by people of prices which I am not into at all. I buy because a watch looks good, it's functions are to my taste and needs or for sentimental reasons.


I'm confused about what aspect of discussing price you find off-putting.

Personally, I think Citizen delivers phenomenal value, and I believe many proud Citizen owners feel the same. The price of watches is a very real consideration for me, even though I could afford a Rolex if I wanted one. I'm really not interested in spending more for watches that are less reliable.

In light of that, discussion of price is perfectly reasonable. Not everyone is so fortunate as to be able to ignore price.

Endnote: met a fellow today who was long distance bike touring, and complimented him on his older titanium Promaster Land tough. He said he bought it 20 years ago, when he realized it cost less than maintenance for his Rolex, and it had never given him a day of trouble. That's why I buy Citizen.


----------



## getawheel

My B620-R005774. Makes it into the rotation once or twice a week.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## jkpa

^^ very nice, Drudge. Is that the Titanium version? I have a very similar one but with red accents and in SS. Side note, check your PMs


----------



## jkpa

Here is my Eco-Drive trio. The Havana came in today to join the AT4008 and the Octavia chrono from the Signature line (incredible watch).

They are placed on some beautiful origami that I received from Higuchi in Japan when I got a watch from him some years ago.


----------



## Ziptie

(Repost from another show your Citizen thread last week.)

Just for fun, I put the whole family out to sun today. The four in the middle are radio controlled, most are titanium, with the two on the right in steel. Note the shared case in the two on the left.

(Pay no attention to the Seiko that snuck into the picture, it just arrived today and because it's also solar, radio, titanium, wanted to join the fun.)


----------



## drooartz

My trio of Eco-Drives. All three will eventually have a sapphire upgrade, the BN0151 and BM8180 are out for that work right now, and the Nighthawk has one coming from Yobokies for eventual installation some day. All three are keepers. Citizen needs to make a smaller watch with the movement from the Tsuno Racer chronograph, and I can complete the set.


----------



## tbgreen

My Ecodrive Collection
Also All Blue Collection!!


----------

